# Advanced EMT National Registry



## IowaFireEMT (Sep 18, 2013)

I am studying to take the Advanced EMT National Registry Exam. I took it once about a month ago and did not pass. I felt the test was pretty random since it is not adaptive like the EMT test. I am looking for some advice from someone who has taken it. Any good suggestions on studying tips or places to online to study. I have gotten on several free sites with short practice exams. Most of them are not scenario based like that actual test. I want to test again in the next week and feel my studying is possibly not getting me far enough :sad:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2013)

IowaFireEMT said:


> I am studying to take the Advanced EMT National Registry Exam. I took it once about a month ago and did not pass. I felt the test was pretty random since it is not adaptive like the EMT test. I am looking for some advice from someone who has taken it. Any good suggestions on studying tips or places to online to study. I have gotten on several free sites with short practice exams. Most of them are not scenario based like that actual test. I want to test again in the next week and feel my studying is possibly not getting me far enough :sad:



Why wouldn't the AEMT NREMT exam not be adaptive?

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/about_exams.asp


----------



## IowaFireEMT (Sep 18, 2013)

I have NO idea.. =( But it is NOT adaptive. I remember my EMT Basic test being that way. The Advanced test is 135 straight random questions, most are respiratory and cardiac scenarios. It is definitely not adaptive, it was brutal and it sucked.. so I have to retake it.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2013)

IowaFireEMT said:


> I have NO idea.. =( But it is NOT adaptive. I remember my EMT Basic test being that way. The Advanced test is 135 straight random questions, most are respiratory and cardiac scenarios. It is definitely not adaptive, it was brutal and it sucked.. so I have to retake it.



Hm okay. Well then. From the persons that I've spoken with and helped study to take and pass the EMT and Paramedic level NREMT exams, the issue it usually one of two things. First, it's either the tester is not taking the time to read the entire question. Often this is seen with testers making up his or her mind half-way through the question. I recommend reading the questions, reading each possible answer, and then reading the question again.  The second problem I find is that often times people don't follow the order of assessment when it comes to questions. All of this is assuming there isn't a basic deficiency in knowledge. I'm not implying that you are having any of the above problems. I am just sharing.

Now for the sake of argument.  Lets assume the test is adaptive. If you were asked lots of respiratory and cardiac questions, then it's because you missed lots of respiratory and cardiac questions during the test.

Either way, good luck, and if you're really concerned about passing the test, then you may want to look at a paid service to practice. I like Fisdap.


----------



## IowaFireEMT (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you! Keep in mind this is the Advanced test, not EMT or Paramedic. The entire test for everyone is mostly cardiac and respiratory scenarios. It doesn't have anything to do with the tester. I have talked to several classmates and all said that 80% of their was those scenarios. I just don't know how to study.. =( Thanks for your advice! I will check that service you suggested!


----------



## Btalon (Sep 27, 2013)

The AEMT test is not adaptive because it is still new for the NREMT.  After they have used it long enough they will have the information on what questions rank at what level with pass or fail rates and will be able to make it adaptive, but right now we are building the database.

I was surprised that some of the things I studied weren't on the test, others that I didn't were on the test.

My advise is to look at vitals and know what they mean and what interventions are indicated.  Read the question, read it again, often there is only one little thing that will clue you into what they are asking, they like to put extra fluff in the questions.

I did JB Learning test prep, medictests.com and another site, something like emttests?  I didn't think any of them were really mirroring the actual test, but they help you prepare to read a question and look through the extra to find what you need to answer the question.


----------



## IowaFireEMT (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you! Great info!


----------

